# My silver aro



## CHRISSO (Aug 3, 2011)

hey all, ive had this silver aro for about a month. I got him at about 4-5", he has grown a lot since i first got him and looks to be happy,comfortable and very healthy!

What do u guys/ladies think?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice Aro


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee lovely!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

LIKE A BOSS!

I happen to like the clean minimalistic tanks that Aros are often kept in. If I did one I'd put black on the bottom and back panes of glass, and insert some balaneese dragon sculptures like these ones made by TopFin. Maybe some Vals planted in a pot positioned under a spotlight to grow them.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

looks alot like mine, except mines got battle scars from when i found his head inside my peacock bass' mouth.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ChuckRum said:


> looks alot like mine, except mines got battle scars from when i found his head inside my peacock bass' mouth.


Playing dentist?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice color on the aro.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous Arowana.

I don't know much about them, other than that they get huge. How big of a tank does a full grown Arowana need? There's a hair salon on Dundas at august that has 2 enormous aro's in a completely bare 30 gal tank and they don't seem very happy. By bare, i mean no ornaments, no plants and no substrate. Just them and a sponge filter.


----------

